# eating chocolate!



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

I know that chocolate is bad for our dogs.. but how much is too much?
We never let our maltese, Charlie have anything chocoalte.. let alone any human food.. but he picked up some chocolate covered fruit..

im not sure how much he ate because I don't know how much was there for him to grab in the first place.. but the maximum he ate was about 2 whopper sized chocolate pieces... i don't think he ate all of it though

the fact is though, he DID eat it and I would very much appreciate some advice on what to do! Is there ANYHTING i can do at this point? advice is appreciated.. thanks!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

N once stole my roommate's chocolate bar right out of her bedroom and ate it. He puked, that was it. Then he once went through a super sized box of thin mints (chocolates with mint inside). He puked repeatedly all over the brand new white carpet. It smelled of mint. He was all right once he was finished puking.

It doesn't sound like Charlie ate all that much, but keep a close eye on him. If he appears to be in distress, get him to a vet at once. In the meantime, for your own peace of mind, call some emergency vet place and ask them what you should do. 

My fingers are crossed for you. I hope that he is like N and just pukes and that's it. You might want to be sure he is no where near white carpet--chocolate puke is really hard to get out.

Also, before I knew that chocolate was bad for dogs, as a kid, I always shared my chocolate chip cookies with the family dogs. They never got sick (but they were big--a Rottweiler and a German Shepard).


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks you BOTH for your input! I feel much better now..
I don't think it was cooking chocolate that he ate.. it probably lean towards the chocolate bar category..

i must say though it was quite funny when I went up close to his mouth to smell it.. it smelled so sweet and nice!







caught in the act! :lol: what a naughty little boy










BTW, by whopper size, i certainly did not mean a whooper BURGER :lol: .. i meant a whopper chocolate ball.. which is about 2 cm in diameter


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malteseIloveI_@Apr 2 2005, 11:41 PM
> *BTW, by whopper size, i certainly did not mean a whooper BURGER  :lol: .. i meant a whopper chocolate ball.. which is about 2 cm in diameter
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48463*


[/QUOTE]


I had to think about that for a second when I saw it! Ha ha...then I remembered the Whopper candy!









With young kids around, Brink has gotten hold of stray M&M's and small pieces of chocolate before. Never too much though. I haven't seen any bad results, even though it freaked me out at the time. Much of it probably is how much they eat in proportion to their size/weight...ya know. I am sure that small amount was ok. Kisses and hugs to your chocolate lover.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It takes quite a large amount of milk chocolate...a little may give them an upset stomach or a sugar rush. Dark or baking chocolate you should worry about and call the vet.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Chocolate is really not good for any animal. My husband has given little nibbles of his Hershey bar to our Chihuahuas. No problem. My daughter bought me a 1/2 lb. box of Godiva chocolates for Christmas about 11 years ago, wrapped them and put the box under the tree. Our German Shepherd found them in a heartbeat and all were devoured.







She was fine and had a big grin on her face.

Now I will travel to Maltese land. Even one little bit of chocolate will make Colette a crazy dog in about 2-3 hours. It's like she's on uppers, and she runs around the bed as though possessed. The last time it happened I gave her 2 1/2 mgs. of Valium since I already know it was previouslu okayed by my vet for my old Chihuahua during thunderstorms.

I know chocolate is bad but I have never heard of this reaction. Needless to say, she is watched like a hawk!

Gail


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

chocolate is very dangerous...any kind of chocolate.

What happens is they do in fact get sick...there body is trying to get rid of the toxin...but they also have a reaction which could cause the whole system to fail...heart races and they start to pant...I have seen this first hand and it is horrible...I have heard that dogs have died because of this.

My daughters dog ate chocolate and we really thought she was going to die...she was sick for over two days trying to come back from the poison....be very careful..

Not too long ago on MO a person came on and told of how his little one died just eating a couple of small peices...it really does depend on the health of the dog...I would try very hard to keep it all away from them.

S


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm deathly afraid of chocolate w/ miss lucy









i overreact w/ the chocolate... lucy got maybe a lick of chocolate cupcake (the cake part) and i was on w/ the emergency vet right away lol.. i was ready to call someone to give me a ride if necessary.

but i read if your dog ingests chocolate and you cant get them to a vet, give them 1/2 tsp of hydrogen peroxide to pump their stomachs? not sure if this works, i guess if they cant purge it on their own..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 14 2005, 08:57 PM
> *i'm deathly afraid of chocolate w/ miss lucy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

One time my first Maltese Rosebud ate some flowers and I was worried and called the emergency vet and they also said to give peroxide. But it was weird, I could not give her something that I knew would make her sick (even though in the long run it would make her better!) I think maybe now (10 years later) I could maybe do it. I finally took her in and they made her throw up the flower....

I know what you mean about chocolate. If I have it here, I watch it very closely. My sister's large dog got in to some at her house. She had some in the middle of the dining room table in little organza bags. It had been there a while. It was dark chocolate and coated in a sugar coating. The dog never bothered it all that time until one day she came home and the dog had terrible diarrhea all over the house and was feeling sick. And she (the dog) weighs about 60 pounds and she hadn't eat all that much.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My cousin told me when her baby ate chocolate, the vet told her to feed her chicken and rice for the day.







Still dont know why.


----------

